# Trapped In a Uniform- Major Mark Campbell



## The Bread Guy (25 Sep 2010)

From the Toronto Sun/QMI, shared under the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._:


> Cpl. William Kerr wears his wedding band on his right hand — a poignant reminder of both what he has lost and what he has gained.
> 
> Kerr's left hand was blown off by an improvised explosive device in Afghanistan two years ago. The blast also ripped away both his legs — rendering him Canada's first triple-amputee combat veteran since the Second World War.
> 
> ...





> At 46, Maj. Mark Campbell is more worried than most about growing old. He was at the "pinnacle" of his military career with the 3rd Battalion of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry in Edmonton when he was hit by a command-detonated IED on June 2, 2008.
> 
> The blast took both his legs. Enemy then used the dust, confusion and screaming to launch a three-way ambush — pummelling the Canadians with rocket-propelled grenades and heavy machine gun fire.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (25 Sep 2010)

Trapped in a uniform
Home from war, disabled veterans fight for fair compensation
By KATHLEEN HARRIS, QMI Agency
25 Sept 2010
http://www.winnipegsun.com/news/canada/2010/09/24/15471166.html



> SUDBURY, Ontario — Cpl. William Kerr wears his wedding band on his right hand — a poignant reminder of both what he has lost and what he has gained.
> 
> Kerr's left hand was blown off by an improvised explosive device in Afghanistan two years ago. The blast also ripped away both his legs — rendering him Canada's first triple-amputee combat veteran since the Second World War.
> 
> ...


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Sep 2010)

I think Major Campbell hit the nail on the head here, when it said it was the bureaucrats that are screwing Canadian Soldiers, not the Forces itself.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (26 Sep 2010)

Our wounded deserve much better. I certainly hope that our elected officials recognize this sooner rather than later and make rapid, well thought out changes to the current system in favor of wounded soldiers.

I've always thought the notion that the worth of a nation is how it treat's it's wounded heroes was very poignant. Wounded soldiers cost money - Spend it, for without them, our money might not have any value at all.


----------



## FDO (26 Sep 2010)

I am currently working in the UAE. In  my job I require a translator to pass on info to students. Last week one of them, originally from Jordan, came to me all excited that his son had made it to the University of Waterloo for a PHD and was settling in. I said to him that he must be making good money to send his son to a great school like that. He told me that his son's education is being paid for by the Canadian Government. As well as full tuition, books, room and board he gets 30k a year for himself for the first year and if he gets a job in the following years the Government will give him #$1000 a month to "help out". The Translator said that his son was amazed that there weren't more Canadian students in the school. Why were they not taking advantage of this great system. I told him that Canadian students don't get this except in very rare situations. 

My question is why are we sending our soldiers, sailors and air personnel off to war and when they come back disabled they are teated like crap and given a pittance yet we will pay for a foreign student to study in a top school in the country. Is it me or does this seem like a crock? 

 Why are my tax dollars paying for a foreign student to get an education and spending money then go back to his country and not contribute to Canada but someone who makes a makes a supreme sacrifice gets squat. I would rather my tax dollars go to a veteran. At least he/she has done something for the country!!


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Sep 2010)

From a column in Sun Media/QMI:


> .... *Canada has broken the contract of unlimited liability with her war fighters and peacemakers in the middle of a long and bloody war.
> 
> The moral imperative is clear. This is not a partisan issue. All parties approved the Charter. It was constructed and passed under Liberal and Conservative governments.
> 
> ...



+100


----------

